# Urgent: Is DIP the same as PDIP?



## mminutel

My mom doesn't want to order everything for my CMOY off of separate sites. The only thing I lack from Mouser is the OPA2132PA and a nice potentiometer. The OPA2132PA says that is is PDIP-8 but the build calls for DIP-8. Are they the same? Also, can anyone help me find a nice potentiometer that rivals the Panasonic 10K, horizontal mount (EVJ-C20) from Mouser. I would really appreciate it. Thanks you all.


----------



## DaKi][er

P stands for plastic, which the silicon die that is the opamp itself is encased in. If you see a CDIP that is ceramic


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


 Also, can anyone help me find a nice potentiometer that rivals the Panasonic 10K, horizontal mount (EVJ-C20) from Mouser. 
 

Mouser do have some alps pots that are pin compatable with the EVJ's but those are pretty crapppy and they do not have threaded bushings. 
 That begs a question though: 
 Why not just order everything from Digikey?


----------



## mminutel

Ha. If I can find everything from them then I guess I will.


----------



## tomb

Mouser has a stereo Alpha pot that seems quite good. It's small enough to be a reasonable choice for a CMoy:
Mouser #313-1240-50K


----------



## mminutel

Ughh...can anyone recommend me a good 1/8" input/output jack for my CMOY from Digi-Key. I have everything except it from there now! they make you buy 10,000 of them.


----------



## tomb

I prefer the barrel jacks:CP-43502PM-ND


----------



## mminutel

What would be the difference in these jacks? The barrel and standard that is.


----------



## SomeoneWhoIsntMe

tomb, will knobs with a shaft size of 6.35mm (for example 450-7031 from mouser) fit that pot?


----------



## tomb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SomeoneWhoIsntMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tomb, will knobs with a shaft size of 6.35mm (for example 450-7031 from mouser) fit that pot?_

 

Yes - better than most, because it's a metal shaft with a flat already ground on the shaft. 6.35 is exactly 1/4", btw.


----------



## mminutel

that barrel connector, will it work because the schematic calls for a 5 pin and that is only a 2 pin. the guide calls for a CP-3535 and they are out. I wouldnt mind having a surface mount but I need to make sure it will be compatible with Tangent's guide. It calls for a 5 pin but it only has 3 leads coming into them so please recommend me a plug. I thank you all for the input but I have to go soon and would like to order it ASAP.


----------



## tomb

That's what's confusing about those - the 5 pins are only used if you're switching out a circuit. Stereo for headphones uses 3 pins: L, R, and Ground (common between the two).

 Even the barrel connector has four tabs, but it's a little less confusing and a lot more flexible in use and mounting, IMHO. (It looks like you only need pins 1, 2, & 4 in the diagram.) The truth is, I use a Philmore variant that Fry's sells that only has the 3 stereo pins. In any event, there's only one or two styles of them, so it's a lot less confusing. You'll spend several days trying to figure out all the variants of the other kind, then end up gettting it wrong when you order - I did, to the tune of about a dozen of those things once. No more for me.


----------



## SharpyWarpy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes - better than most, because it's a metal shaft with a flat already ground on the shaft. 6.35 is exactly 1/4", btw._

 

Hmm, I just looked at this pot and it's a 12mm shaft.
 313-1240-50K , right?
 Okay, I just looked at the data sheet and it says shaft diameter 6.0mm. Apparently 12mm is the length of the part of the pot that is inside the case.


----------

